# Ruger owners???



## badboygolfer777 (Jul 10, 2009)

hey I am planning on trading for a M77 in 7mm caliber tomorrow and I have never owned a Ruger. Are they good guns. Need some review from Ruger owners.

thanks


----------



## marknga (Jul 10, 2009)

I've got a 30.06 and a .308 and really like them. My Dad has em in about all calibers from .22 on up and has shot them for years. Like all makes you can get a real good un and then get one that seems to need a bunch of tweaking.  
I think you will like it.
Congrats.
Mark


----------



## TreeFrog (Jul 10, 2009)

My wife owns a M77 Compact in .308 win.  It could be the most accurate rifle I've ever seen.  Very reliable and solidly built.  Her's is the stainless with the laminate stock.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Ruger firearms fan*



TreeFrog said:


> My wife owns a M77 Compact in .308 win.  It could be the most accurate rifle I've ever seen.  Very reliable and solidly built.  Her's is the stainless with the laminate stock.



I have 4 Ruger handguns and I love everything about ruger firearms.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 10, 2009)

Is it a MKII (safety on the bolt) vs a Tang Style Safety M77?    Some of the tang safety rifles are hit or miss (in my case badly missing) but Ruger started making their own barrels in the early 90s and now they are certainly improved.    Most Ruger rifles I've worked with recently have shot very well.


----------



## badboygolfer777 (Jul 10, 2009)

it is a newer one I believe it is the markII


----------



## germag (Jul 10, 2009)

M-77 MarkII is generally a fine rifle, especially for a hunting rifle. The only real gripe I have with them is the factory trigger, but it's easily remedied.


----------



## Buck111 (Jul 10, 2009)

I've got several and like 'em all. No complaints or malfunctions so far.


----------



## redmbt (Jul 12, 2009)

Only bad thing about a ruger is the scope rings...very expensive...but usually come w/the gun


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 12, 2009)

77 UL tang safety .270
77 Mk II .308
#3 45/70

All good reliable guns, really enjoy them. A good weapon that doesn't break the bank to own.


----------



## irocz2u (Jul 12, 2009)

rugers  are   very good  guns  just  cant aford  one  so i shoot  savage


----------



## germag (Jul 14, 2009)

redmbt said:


> Only bad thing about a ruger is the scope rings...very expensive...but usually come w/the gun



I wouldn't call that a bad thing. The Ruger integrated scope mounting system is arguably the strongest in the industry and the rings are provided with the rifle. I'd call that a good thing.


----------



## holton27596 (Jul 14, 2009)

great rifle, bad trigger. Mine had a 16 pound trigger pull.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 14, 2009)

if I still owned a centerfire, it would be a ruger MKII all weather (or whatever they are calling them now) again.

absolutely fine machines.  a lil trigger work does go a long way


----------



## Arrow-Slinger (Jul 14, 2009)

*Ruger*

Own a Ruger Pistol and Rifle

Great guns never had a issue.

Plan on getting many more!


----------



## Buzz (Jul 14, 2009)

germag said:


> I wouldn't call that a bad thing. The Ruger integrated scope mounting system is arguably the strongest in the industry and the rings are provided with the rifle. I'd call that a good thing.



I agree, certainly not a bad thing at all.


----------



## Old E. (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a Number 1 from the 70's in 30.06.  I absolutely love it.   I am a big fan of single shots.  For me, its been very accurate, and it has a great trigger.  I'm not sure, but I think this one has a better trigger than many of the newer ones or different models.  

Rugers are built like tanks.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 16, 2009)

I own several Ruger carbines and several Ruger handguns.  Probably closer to a dozen than several...love em all!  Some don't have the best triggers but that can be remedied easily enough.  the ones that have been worked over are smooth as glass and feel like butter!


----------



## germag (Jul 16, 2009)

Old E. said:


> I have a Number 1 from the 70's in 30.06.  I absolutely love it.   I am a big fan of single shots.  For me, its been very accurate, and it has a great trigger.  I'm not sure, but I think this one has a better trigger than many of the newer ones or different models.
> 
> Rugers are built like tanks.



I had an old Ruger #1 Tropical rifle once in .458 Win Mag. That thing was brutal.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 21, 2009)

Just got my new 2009 model M77 Hawkeye Compact model in 7mm-08.  Beautiful rifle, lightweight and good grief does she talk to ya.  (Hence the name Gabby  )

This is my first Ruger and I don't think you can go wrong with one.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a 10/22 rifle, P89 pistol and a Mark 1 target pistol.

Don't have a single complaint about any of them, fine guns.

I've had the Mark 1 for about 35 years and with it's 7" barrel and iron sights it makes everybody that shoots it feel a lot better about their marksmanship, plus it's fun to shoot.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Ruger.


----------



## redmbt (Jul 25, 2009)

*Scope rings*



germag said:


> I wouldn't call that a bad thing. The Ruger integrated scope mounting system is arguably the strongest in the industry and the rings are provided with the rifle. I'd call that a good thing.



I believe i said the only thing bad was the price of them...did not say anything about quality of the scope rings


----------



## germag (Jul 25, 2009)

redmbt said:


> I believe i said the only thing bad was the price of them...did not say anything about quality of the scope rings




Oh, good God Almighty ...._IF it matters_....here's what you said:

"Only bad thing about a ruger is the scope rings...very expensive...but usually come w/the gun" 


So, once again _IF it matters_ show me where I said that you DID say anything about the quality. 

Or, is it just something to argue about?

Personally, I find them to be a bargain when you look at the comparative ease of installation and strength. So, I don't consider the price to be particularly high or a "bad thing".


----------



## j870sm (Aug 18, 2009)

I have not had any good luck with Ruger Rifles.  The last one I bought was horrific, it shot patterns instead of groups.  The trigger was not the only problem with this rifle.  I would not have had an issue if Ruger would have serviced the rifle but they did nothing, said it shot within spec.  If a 5 inch pattern at 100 yds is in spec then I will stick with Remington, Weatherby, Sako, Tika, anything but Ruger and that is what I do.  With Rugers, over the years, I have come to realize that some tweaking is the norm.  However this last rifle would have had to be re-barreled.  I have seen many Rugers shoot great but I have seen others that needed some real work.

Now having said that, IF anyone tried to take my Red Labels, Super Redhawks or Super blackhawks they better bring a big stick, a lot of meanness and a sack lunch because it is going to be a long day for one of us.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 18, 2009)

*5*



hawgrider1200 said:


> I have 4 Ruger handguns and I love everything about ruger firearms.



Make that 5 now. 2 Ruger Old Army revolvers, 2 Super blackhawks, and One SP101 in 357 magnum. All are Stainless Steel.


----------



## hammerz71 (Aug 26, 2009)

Big Ruger fan here.  I own or owned a Security Six, Redhawk, a couple of 10/22s, a couple Mini-14s, a Mini-30 and a M77 in 30-.06.  Never had a single problem with any of them.

Get the M77, great rifle...


----------



## buckey slayer (Aug 28, 2009)

*ruger*

I have a ruger 280 cal. rifle love mine.


----------



## bross07 (Sep 15, 2009)

holton27596 said:


> great rifle, bad trigger. Mine had a 16 pound trigger pull.



I had a trigger job done on my .243 for $50 and he got it down to a crisp 2.5 pounds. Best $50 I ever spent! Rugers are fine rifles!


----------



## 1982ace (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a M77 .270 and I love it, since I put a aftermarket trigger on it. The factory trigger had over 6 lbs. of pull. After the 50$ trigger job , it shoots with the best of them. Well built and a solid rifle.


----------



## chesterdawg (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a Ruger Mark III 22/45 and love it. I bought it after much research, glad I did. I wanted a 77/17. I loved the feel/build but more than I wanted to spend for a 17HMR so I bought a Savage.
I don't think you can go wrong with a Ruger.

Steve


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a Ruger M77 MKII in 30.06 and 7mm Remington Mag. Both are stainless and synthetic. The 30.06 has the skeleton stock. I like both of them. I have never had a misfire nor have the guns failed even in the harshest weather. I would like to get a 308 in the compact model buth they are getting to be expensive in this day.


----------



## thomasr (Oct 16, 2009)

Two rifles and three pistols...I'm happy with them all.  No, I'm more than happy!


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 16, 2009)

Let's see M77  rifles .308; 338win mag; 7mm wsm; 270wsm                 Pistols 22, 2-9mm
Have owned literally hundreds over the years. Have always felt they were the best mid-range weapons for the $$$$$$   RW


----------



## leadoff (Oct 16, 2009)

I've been hunting with my Ruger M77 .270 since I was 15 or 16.  Great rifle.  I've also owned numerous Ruger revolvers throughout the years....no complaints at all!


----------



## moodman (Oct 19, 2009)

Very heavy triggers, easy for a gunsmith to fix though. great guns


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Ruger RSI*

I have only one Ruger. Its the only one I'll ever own.

Its a tang safety .308 RSI. Purchase @ 1988-90. Has a sloppy bolt fit. I had to work up @ 35 different loads for it before I could ever pattern 2" @ 100 yards.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 24, 2009)

rugers are hard to beat. in my opinion one of the best hunting rifles out their. i have 4 right now, have owned 6. the worst groups i have got is 1 1/2 at a 100 yards. the 204 i have will shoot 1/2 at 100yards. very well built guns with never a minutes trouble.


----------



## Rock-hard (Nov 24, 2009)

Where can a good RUGER smith be found around the middle GA area? I would like to get my ruger triggers lightened up. If not in the middle Ga area, where at?


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Nov 25, 2009)

I own 4 (3 rifles and 1 pistol).  My M77 tang safety was bought as my first gun in 1987 and I LOVE IT.  It did take a few different loads to find it out for accuracy (BTW it is a 270).  I shoot ONLY Federal Premium 150 gr Sierra boat tails and I can group under an inch at 100 yds with it.  It has accounted for 60 deer since I got it.  My wife has the MII 270 in stainless and has shot 3 times--3 dead deer.  My son who is 9 has a 7mm-08 M77 with tang safety but the bolt stop is on it, and he has shot 1 time at deer---DRT.  
My pistol is my home owner's insurance policy!!!


----------



## alw357 (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a ruger M77 in .270 cal. I love the gun. Yes the trigger in them is aweful, but you can fix it easily with a trigger from somewhere like Brownells. I put a Timeny Trigger in mine for around $80.


----------



## taylornelms (Dec 7, 2009)

*my ruger*

MK 77 in .270 WM Leupold 3-9x40 VXII.  The only complaint is the trigger.  But its not too bad to hunt with.  This pic is from 100 yards off a bench my best by far.


----------



## rugerfan (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a couple of  the Mark II's. They all shoot great. I also have a complaint about the triggers, but I have owned rifles with worse triggers.


----------



## RLFaler (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a Ruger M77 tang safety in .270 win. Great gun.  Doesn't shoot MOA but does shoot MOD.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 8, 2009)

Never owned a bad Ruger.


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 11, 2009)

They are great guns but here is a word of caution with the M77.  My friend missed a big buck at 8 yards. When he pulled the trigger (the bolt was ½ way open).  The bolt slammed closed “loudly” and the weapon did not discharge.  This is a good safety feature that the weapon did not discharge.  However it’s bad that the bolt will stay locked closed.  

Just be sure the bolt is always closed to insure firing pin ignition.


----------



## germag (Dec 12, 2009)

Deerhead said:


> They are great guns but here is a word of caution with the M77.  My friend missed a big buck at 8 yards. When he pulled the trigger (the bolt was ½ way open).  The bolt slammed closed â€œloudlyâ€� and the weapon did not discharge.  This is a good safety feature that the weapon did not discharge.  However itâ€™s bad that the bolt will stay locked closed.
> 
> Just be sure the bolt is always closed to insure firing pin ignition.



I'm not following you here.... Can you please explain what happened? What do you mean by "the bolt was 1/2 way open"? Does that mean that the bolt was rotated halfway up from the fully down, in-battery position? Or, does it mean that the bolt was actually halfway open so you could look into the receiver? The bolt cannot slam closed on a bolt action rifle as a result of pulling the trigger....the trigger simply won't work if the bolt is not fully closed and in battery....if the bolt is rotated halfway up but still closed, then pulling the trigger will cause the bolt to rotate down, but it's really no louder than pulling the trigger on an empty chamber (dry firing)...loud enough to spook a deer, though....but that's not unique to Ruger rifles...other bolt actions will do the same thing. Also, what does "However itâ€™s bad that the bolt will stay locked closed" mean? I would think you'd want the bolt to stay locked closed.

Is this a MKII rifle or an old tang safety rifle? The MK II rifle has a 3 position safety that allows you to open and close the bolt with the safety on.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 12, 2009)

> Just be sure the bolt is always closed to insure firing pin ignition.



What in the world?  Why would you ever attempt to fire a bolt action with the bolt not closed all the way?


----------



## Full Pull (Dec 12, 2009)

You cant go wronge with Ruger.
I own 3 of them A Mini 14, mini 30, and one rifel every one should own is a 10,22 all wether with  a few butler creek 25 rnd steal lips mags.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 12, 2009)

I have an all-weather M77 MkII in .280 that I will never part with. Trigger is a little stiff, but it shoots under 1 MOA. I keep saying I'll get a trigger job, but I never do. I have also shot a mini 30 circa 1978ish for a few years. No complaints from either. I just got a Super Redhawk in .44 mag with a 9 1/2 barrel  and it it awesome. I always recommend the M77 MkII to anyone who is looking for a rifle. Positive feeding, Mauser style claw extractor and made in the USA; great combination.


----------



## jimmy.444 (Dec 24, 2009)

ive got an m77 mark II in 30 06. The trigger on mine is great.  Never had trouble with it and would recommend it to anyone


----------



## rockwalker (Dec 25, 2009)

I had one of their light weight models  in 308 about 2 years ago and I had to shim the front of barrel  to add some upward pressure to get it right. Rifle would shoot 1-1&1/2" high at 100 yards dead on left to right let it cool down after I got it there and the first shot from a cold barrell was 4" high and 3" left 2nd shot would go 2" left and about 3" low 3rd shot you could never tell but the first and 2nd shots from a cold barrell were always within 1" of each other( i done that several times to make sure. My granfather was telling me he couldnt believe I couldnt shoot any better than that). Brought the rifle home pulled it down cleaned it very well and I found a small piece of stock material under the barrell in the ebony section and also added a shim piece per granddad's instructions and took it back to the range and I was finally pleased with the rifle. I was getting 1-1.25" groups at 100yards with regular old winchester 150gr power points. Group tightened up to less than 1" when using federal ammo but the group went 1.5" to the left so I stuck with the more economical winchester ammo and killed 1 coyote at 255yards, and head shots on three deer at 75-85 yards before trading it off. I was very pleased with the rifle after I done the work to it and miss it to this day. Good equipment but they may take some work ya never know until you try. I can tell you that if you talk to Ruger you find they have very loose accurracy standards for their rifles some just do better than others. I was just upset about that rifle after the first range trip and my grand father was telling me that he ordered a 22 hornet in a ruger bolt action and it wouldnt do any better than 2" at 50 yards and he sent it back to them twice and then the last time they sent it back they included a target with it along with their idea of acceptable accuracy and it was 2.5" at 50 yards and after doing some more investigation he was right their accuracy standards are pretty loose if you expect sub MOA from each rifle out of the box it may or may not happen but all in all I would buy another one tomorrow if the opprotunity presented itself.


----------

